# Boston @ Dallas



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm very excited for this game, to say the least. I've been thinking about it all day at school. I think we'll win this game Allen or no Allen- Garnett and Pierce is the best duo in the NBA. I'd love to see him play though. He lit up the Mavs in our first meeting. We have a lot to play for here. We always need cushion at the 1st seed and we need to pull out quality wins against playoff teams. This could also be the 1st Texas sweep in the last 9? years. 

For this game, we need to give it to Pierce a lot and let him do his thing. Dallas is horrible vs star wings. He and Allen scored half our teams points in the first meeting. I could see Rondo having a big game, also. Kidd no longer has the quickness to guard quick PGs. If Terry is guarding him, then he has a weak defender on him anyways. KG should look to attack also, and go at Dirk. If he has Dampier on him, he is either going to the hoop or hitting the long jumpshot. Most of all, though, we just need to play our smothering D and control the boards.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont think Ray will play. He is saying his ankle is at 75% and Doc is going to be cautious


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats a god damn goaltend.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope Garnett's play ignites us. We look lackadaisical.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nevermind, Ray is playing, and playing well, as are garnett and pierce


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't like how we're playing. Everything looks so easy for the Mavericks.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Doc's rotations make no sense.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Powe show!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Love that KG has been taking a lot more shots lately, still only up by 6, hopefully we get on that usual 3rd quarter run and blow this out of reach


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea, I think we'll gain some separation going into halftime, and then in the 3rd quarter we'll get a big lead.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

damn, down by 1 now at the half.. hopefully we come out firing


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damn it. I hate being down.

As much as I love KG's aggressiveness, he needs to kick it out more. A lot of guys collapse on him and we have a lot of great scorers on the perimeter who benefit from late close outs.

I thought we didn't look like ourselves. We looked slow and they seemed to be the aggressors of things. Maybe its just cause we're down it seems this way.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I swear, Pierce and P.J. are the only ones who came ready to play.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

And Garnett too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce rebounding well..

this is all the big 3 tonight


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- it would suck to get the the two hardest pieces completed but fail on the gimme


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup. I just feel no intensity right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is ugly. I'd be so pissed if we lost. We gotta pick it up right now and stop giving them everything they want on offense. When we're on offense we need to get the ball to Pierce. He gets a layup every time he takes his man.

Oh yea, and Rondo better not try to take Kidd one on one or drive into crowds of 4-5 defenders and take the shot. There's many better options.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

uh doc.... down 7 in the 4th.... might wanna put a starter in???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice James


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce ties it. We are in the bonus with 7:00 minutes left. Attack the rim!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Back to even at 77

-EDIT- bah spoke to soon... dallas getting shots far too easy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce just needs to keep attacking the rim, get the FT's and the team needs to defend its *** off to open up a lead


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kg


Po-Zay


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

4 point lead! Lets go. Give the ball to Pierce and it'll all go from there. Either he'll get a great look, get to the free throw line, or he'll find somebody. Then, we gotta play some D.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I really like this line-up right now

Sam, Pierce, Posey, KG, Perk


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Woohoo

Pierce steals it!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

2 great stops and only 1 point to show for it is a little disappointing


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What the hell are you doing Perk!!!!???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Long jumpers are not what we should be taking at this point


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Quit forcing it KG


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

GOD DAMN!

Were up 1, hold it and find a GREAT shot, not a decent one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

can someone please go to the basket


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a game! Wow, very intense. Did you see KG punching his hand at the free throw line. 

Celtics need to execute a little better. The C's have missed three opportunities in a row now. They need to finish the Texas Triangle with a big win tonight.

I wonder why Ray Allen isn't playing right now. The C's could really use his outside shot right now, and dribble penetration skill.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lets go P!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston defense is such a saving grace. What a Green Machine. I really hope my LA can meet the C's in the finals.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Another steal for KG


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow Pierce just choked.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God damnit Paul


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow... pierce misses both


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Wow Pierce just choked.


Wow he just hit his last 10


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Small ball, great shooting on there now Cassel/Ray/Pierce/Posey/KG


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Wow he just hit his last 10


And what ? Dude choked man, I love pierce. But call it for what it is. It's the points at the end of the games that make players clutch dude. Believe I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG keeping us there with his defense... but cant buy a basket

Pierce needs to go straight to the basket from this timeout


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ray botches a lot of fastbreaks....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics are just blowing way to many opportunities.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

What in the bloody hell, KG? Stop shooting from so far out. 

As for that pass by Allen, blech. Lead your man, Ray.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I can already think of five or six plays, that the C's have blown it. KG missed a lay up, then we took a few dumb jump shots. Then Pierce misses two free throws. Then KG misses some jump shots, and now Ray throws a bad pass.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KG needs to get on the block. He is playing soft.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Huge shot by Ray. It's starting to now look like we're going to pull this out. Posey NEEDS to hit these.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

SWEEET JESUS! Play D!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

However Ray Allen is clutch. AMAZING 3 Ball.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG misses, then gets the defensive rebound... 3 times in a row

cmon doc, run something here


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray Allen can make up for his bad play, he's the most clutch player on the Celtics. Amazing stroke never lets him down.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

D up!!!! Give the ball to Ray or Pierce on the inbounds!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Posey! with two clutch free throws. C's up by 4.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

It's damn near over. What a clutch play by Allen, and great defense once again against Dirk.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

How did Boston lose a point?

Edit: That's better, TNT.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You couldn't of put together a more perfect of three stars in the NBA. Pierce, Allen ,and KG all compliment each others game so well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice. Ray took off a few seconds with that long dribble.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KG! Way to rep on the free throw line. I believe the C's have this game in the bag now.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Game over. Boston > Texas.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG makin them when they count


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Game over. Boston > Texas.


Exactly.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> KG makin them when they count


KG is the man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah boy! Pierce saying we got all 3 games in Texas. I love it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win Celtics fans. As I've been saying all year. Your team is number one, and a pleasure to watch play. Enjoy it guys. You're the best in the game right now.

Now time for my Lakers to make some noise in Utah.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

And KG cleaning the glass for the win....

Shot horribly, wasnt a pretty game but who cares, we just swept the triangle


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Its incredible how Doc kept ray sitting the entire 4th quarter and he still managed to come out and knock down the game winner. Today was one of those games where the big 3 had to carry the team and hopefully we'll see less of those in the playoffs. Well, I'll admit we did get some nice bench contribution from posey, but hopefully we'll see more consistent contributions from Cassel and Powe.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Posey is HUGE for this team, has been all season


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. Its amazing to get a win when your team shoots that poorly. Ray and KG both had rough nights, but they got em down the stretch when we absolutely needed em. Thats a great W


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Why did Ray sit out so much of the fourth quarter. You see, with Cassel, Doc has absolutely no idea who to play crunch time minutes. The only reason ray ever went on was because perkins fouled out. Absoultely ridiculous. If Doc decides to bench Ray during crunch time, I think a search for a new coach is in order. I mean seriously, there are too many guards on our team who want the ball at the end of the game, but none have proven themselves more than ray.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think it was because Posey was playing so well, and Ray was still not 100% back from his injury. But yeah, I do think he should have gone back in with like 4 minutes left.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well one thing's for sure, we won't have to worry about eddie house taking the last shot anymore.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Solid win

I was very disappointed in our transition defense early on. They just flat out beat us down the floor every time. We got back slowly and miscommunicated. I think some of this can be attributed to the fact that it was our 3rd game in 4 nights. The fastbreaks really kept this game close for the Mavs. They had the lead early because of all their easy buckets- I know that no one can score efficiently on our halfcourt defense.

On the boards, we got beat, but it was great to see Pierce make an effort on the boards with his 13 rebounds. He's stepped up his rebounding lately and has given us that rebounding advantage he possesses at the SF position. Garnett also looked like the Garnett of old, pulling down 13 rebounds, also.

On offense, Pierce did a good job of attacking the basket, especially late, where we were in the bonus. His almost automatic trips to the line really kept us in the game until someone could turn the game over to us, which was Ray. His missed free throws at the end could've killed us, though. Ray, I thought, shot too much at first, but he ended up with a decent percentage. He did very well coming off an injury. It was amazing to see him come in late having not played for a while and just knock down the most important shot like it was nothing. Garnett, on the other hand, took too many shots. The quality of his shots was pretty poor. He took too many long jumpers, and when inside, he would force a bad shot in a crowd. He seemed to be caught up in the rivalry with Dirk. His defense and rebounding were even better than usual, but he was very inefficient offensively. Rondo was a no show and Posey stepped it up.


----------

